# Three GSD's with a seltzer shooter - video!



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

This is so darn cute! I just love this video, very comical.




:laugh:


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Cute.  you can tell they are having fun!


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

I never get tired watching it!


----------

